
BITCASA: REFLECTIONS ON THE PAST YEAR AND OUR GREAT LEAP FORWARD - andreebrazeau
https://blog.bitcasa.com/2015/10/13/reflections-on-the-past-year-and-our-great-leap-forward/
======
mjklin
The users "felt betrayed" because they _were_ betrayed. Isn't that a fair
statement when a company makes a promise it can't keep about possibly precious
data?

I'm not understanding how they feel they can face consumers again after what
happened in 2012.

